# Head chef looking for a job in south africa



## simon72 (May 21, 2013)

Hi, I am looking for some top tips, to find a Head chef job in cape town or near there. as I am looking to relocate can any one help???????????


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Simon 
you will have search job in the local job site like 

goodluck
paul


----------

